
Obama in Talks to Provide Shows for Netflix - techman9
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/03/08/us/politics/obama-netflix-shows.html
======
Consultant32452
Obama could create a gameshow about community organizing. We could call it
Community Apprentice. Various contestants could attempt to start social
movements and Obama could critique them. Every episode one or more contestants
would be removed for failing to raise enough funding. He needs some sort of
catch-phrase for when he removes a contestant, something like, "You're
underemployed." But the show would continue paying them a universal basic
income even after they stopped working.

~~~
tcarn
The ratings are gonna be huge I tell ya

~~~
Consultant32452
The ratings will be distributed among all Netflix shows according to their
need.

------
aleister_777
"You either die young or live long enough to become that in which you hate"

------
bnolsen
Ugh I wish these providers would can it with the radical politics. comcast
owns msnbc, bezos the washington post, now netflix going with obama?

------
asquabventured
I liked it better when my former presidents just painted.

~~~
ISL
Some former presidents paint, some return to the Senate (Johnson) or become
Chief Justice (Taft).

~~~
1024core
and some use their fame to do good around the world, like Carter.

------
ProAm
I kind of wish he just would have joined the board of dropbox as well and
ridden off into the sunset. I dont want Netflix to become politicized.
Entertainment is the one last bastion to get away from the world politicians
have created for us.

~~~
inopinatus
_Panem et Circenses_. Entertainment & politics have been a global ouroboros
for at least two thousand years.

------
oblib
I'm sure I'll be watching "The Simpsons" when that's on.

~~~
oblib
lol for the down votes.

It's joke, and it has "The Simpsons" in it. Come on now :)

------
exabrial
All presidents have bones in their closets, but Obama trading spots on the
Human Rights Watchlist for TPP votes makes my stomach turn. I don't care to
watch a series about him.

Signed with DKIM: [https://wikileaks.org/podesta-
emails/emailid/39024](https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/39024)

